# I can't get my eth0 to work either.

## trutankdawg

I downloaded the driver for my D-Link card, but I dont know what to do with it beyond untarring and ungzipping it. Also, howcome I can't get my integrated 3Com driver to work, even though I enabled it in my kernel?

----------

## pherris

Could you post your /proc/pci please?

----------

## trutankdawg

Rien root # /proc/pci

-bash: /proc/pci: Permission denied

----------

## trutankdawg

I can tell that it doesn't detect my network card which worked in the installation

Rien root # ifconfig eth0

eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

So I downloaded the drivers, but I have no idea when to do beyond ungzipping and untarring it. I was left with .c, .h, and a Makefile.

----------

## srlinuxx

 *trutankdawg wrote:*   

> Rien root # /proc/pci
> 
> -bash: /proc/pci: Permission denied

 

please post:

cat /proc/pci

if it worked during install it will work.  you just have to load the right module, possibly tulip?  Then:

ifconfig eth0 start     and possibly:

dhcpcd eth0

list that device info and how you gonna run it, static ip or dhcp and maybe we can help further.

----------

## trutankdawg

There is no dhcp server at my school. As for the other ideas:

Rien root # ifconfig eth0 start

start: Host name lookup failure

ifconfig: '--help' gives usage information.

Rien root # cat /proc/pci

PCI devices found:

 *skipped unnecessary info*

Bus 2, device 0, function 0:

 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3CSOHO100B-TX [910- (rev 49).

  IRQ 20.

  Master Capable. Latency=32. Min Gnt=64. Max Lat= 128.

  I/O at 0xb000 [0xb0ff].

  Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xfb006000 [0xfb0063ff].

Bus 2, device 7, function 0:

 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Ln VT86C100A [Rhine] (rev 6).

  IRQ 22.

  Master Capable. Latency=32. Min Gnt = 118. Max Lat=152.

  I/O at 0xb400 [0xb47f].

  Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xfb004000 [0xfb00407f]

I used the second ethernet controller, which is actually D-Link, during the install. I know that both work in Windows though.

----------

## trutankdawg

This will be using a static IP from my dorm. No DHCP server available.

----------

## srlinuxx

did you build 3com support into your kernel, either built in or preferrably modules?

well, I don't know this card specifically, but if it worked during install, it will work.  but you needed to build support for it in your kernel.  Hows about posting:

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep 3COM

----------

## trutankdawg

Yes I built it into my module, and no, it didn't work afterwards.

Rien root # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep 3COM

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

----------

## srlinuxx

Ok, that card possibly uses 3c59x or even tulip.  try modprobing them one at a time and see if it shoots any errors.  Hopefully you've built them when doing kernel.  If one works then 

put your ip addy in /etc/hosts, put dns numbers in /etc/resolv.conf, edit your /etc/conf.d/net file to reflect your setup.  rc-update add net.eth0 default,

and ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 up

replace 192.168.0.1 with your ip addy you use.  and try to ping www.yahoo.com  (or somewhere).

You will also need to stick the module you find out works somewhere so it gets loaded at boot.  Maybe /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4

Hopefully I ain't left anything out, but I've been doing dhcp for a while and maybe have forgotten all the files one needs set up.  But try that and see.  If still no go, maybe some guru might see this and help.

In addition, there are many threads on this very topic you might want to read.  Setting up your connection is covered quite well in the gentoo install docs.  I'm just too lazy to re-read them for ya.

anyway, try that and hollar back.

----------

## trutankdawg

I have to type in the rc-update command everytime I start up my computer to get my internet connection working. Is there any way I can have it automatically run this command at startup?

----------

## DaMightyWhightyMan

if you know what module you needed to get your internet to work (eg 3c59x) then you need to edit the file /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4  (if your kernel is the 2.4 one, you can just keep hitting Tab to auto complete them to see what kernel module configurations you have).  Edit the file and just on a new line type the name of the module like 3c59x.  Then when you reboot, it will load up that module for you every time.

----------

## trutankdawg

That's the thing, I don't know which module I need. So is there a way that I can have commands run at start-up automatically?

----------

## DaMightyWhightyMan

in the drivers you downloaded, files ending in .o or .ko are the module names.  So like my card is a nforce3 card using the forcedeth.ko module, in my autoload modules file I simply type forcedeth

----------

## trutankdawg

What is the location and name of the module auto-load file?

----------

## DaMightyWhightyMan

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.x    (where x is your kernel version number, most likely 4)

----------

